# Aztec Death Whistle



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Ever needed just the right sound for your scares?

We forever have problems with lame actors that just "boo" people.

Not scary.

This year we're going with the Aztec Death Whistle. There are several ones to be had online for a pretty good price. They certainly make a sound that will be remembered!

https://curiosity.com/topics/the-az...he-scariest-sounds-youll-ever-hear-curiosity/





Figure we could also hook up some tubing to the intake and position them anywhere in the haunt. Imagine that sound in a pitch black hallway!

.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I saw a video about this yesterday. Not only weird sounding, but also cool looking.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Wow!!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

That's creepy as hell! That'll have the neighbors scrambling. Maybe thin out the queue line too, which may not be bad thing.


----------



## stokstad (Oct 21, 2007)

I 3d printed one of these. They do have a very scary



lewlew said:


> Ever needed just the
> right sound for your scares?
> 
> We forever have problems with lame actors that just "boo" people.
> ...


----------



## mr_quest (May 16, 2006)

Does anyone have a source? I think they would be great addition to a haunt


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

mr_quest said:


> Does anyone have a source? I think they would be great addition to a haunt


Try Amazon.com:

https://www.amazon.com/Aztec-Death-Whistles-Whistle-Carnivore/dp/B07MK3MK2R

One caveat (just being super cautious here) - he gives a YouTube link in the description to a video where you can hear the sound of the whistles, but the video doesn't show him blowing through the whistles. He picks up each whistle and takes it off camera for the sound.


----------



## xredge (Aug 21, 2014)

So cool! Something different. Should freak people out. I'm planning on trying something different this year from past years as in a tight spot with being in a 10x20 shelter with most everything in there. Think I'll be ordering one of the cheaper ones first and see how it goes.


----------



## xredge (Aug 21, 2014)

Not sure about the 3d printed one I got from Amazon. Doesn't sound like anything like the video more just like the wind. But only tried it a couple of times so far, will find out more this weekend. My opinion right now is don't cheap out like i did as I wasn't sure if it would work out for me or not. Need to spend a little more, where they build the whistle first then do whatever decoration is over the top.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Bought three of the 3D printed ones and it's hit or miss. One sounds more like a train whistle. LOL The other two are haunt worthy and even if they don't sound 'screamish' should really freak some folks out. 

Bottom line is: It's better than BOO!


----------



## xredge (Aug 21, 2014)

lewlew said:


> Bought three of the 3D printed ones and it's hit or miss. One sounds more like a train whistle. LOL The other two are haunt worthy and even if they don't sound 'screamish' should really freak some folks out.
> 
> Bottom line is: It's better than BOO!


Good point on other than Boo! Mine sounds a little bit like the wind blowing not screamish. Did you get them all from the same place? I'm wondering when I was doing some research on them that the $50 ones they build the whistle first than whatever decorative piece (skull/goat or etc) is built over the whistle part. Wondering if the cheaper 3d printed ones really have a true functioning whistle or just an attempt when printing in 3d.

I didn't end up using mine at the campground these past 2 weekends, first week was to depressed and pissed off with work, as had to go in the next day but on the phone fro hours Saturday with them. Told them I wasn't available. Second week just forgot about it with things going on and my campsite losing power several times.


----------



## haggen29 (Sep 10, 2009)

bought two different 3d printed ones both sound pretty cool you just have to get the angle right


----------

